# Street Legal Events 5 - May 17th 2009



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok then guys and girls, im sure many of you have been waiting for it, sle5

the date is 100%, but the location isnt confirmed until probably next week as clydach we have booked, but i have finally found a bigger venue, and im going to meet the owner sunday and discuss howe much its going to be and see how suitable it is, all i am saying is its between swansea and cardiff, no houses locally, and probably double the size of clydach, but all inside 1 hanger.

Also in addition to what we had last time, were looking at having a mobile rolling road, competitions, and possibly an over 18 section so the youngsters dont see what they shouldnt.

Few things i need guys is suggestions, car clubs that want to attend, and how manycars you estimate you will have for this event.

Clubs/models/photographers and traders welcome

please email [email protected] for info packs etc

also find us on facebook if your on there guys, search street Legal Events, also street legal events 5 for the event blog

Thanks all and more info as it comes

feedback and suggestions more than welcome

for more info daily please register on www.StreetLegalEvents.com or www.TCC-UK.net


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

want extra from the event, well this is what were looking at

- indoors having 160 cars under 1 roof

- around 6 competitions

- small funfair

- mobile rolling road

- outside action arena

all this for £5 per car entry, no matter how many people are in it

also a much bigger car park, with security, floodlighting, cant go wrong

the route is just off the m4, with easy access roads, no houses or speed cameras

also the layout will have 2 entrances, 1 for show cars, 1 for general parking, so we dont get a flood of cars going to the wrong part of the event

all this, soon to be launched, from street legal events

more info coming soon, the new location will mean clydach market will be a thing of the past, this isnt all confirmed yet, and i wont release the location until its 100%, i will know this week tho

1 thing i will confirm, sle5 is may 17th, 7pm till late.

comments and feedback, questions also, are more than welcome.

http://www.streetlegalevents.com

also find us in the search box on facebook


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

how many cars you wanting guys

this is confirmed for may 17th, at clydach market

flyers will be available in 2 weeks time, internet flyer will be sorted by the end of the week, dont forget to look for us on facebook

if you want to book a club/trade stand, please email [email protected] for the forms to be emailed to you

also were looking for togs and models to join our staff team, also email the above address ok guys

more info coming shortly

thanks


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

**Update**

The Flyer









use this link if you want to post it up anywhere else - http://www.streetlegalevents.com/SLE5Flyer.jpg

Also there is going to be a show n shine, sponsored by http://www.TotalCarCosmetics.co.uk, to enter you must be on a stand, and you will need to collect an entry form on the day from the trade stand. Prize will be a voucher off car cleaning products from the trade stand/online shop/or special order.

Hope to see you there, if anyone needs a club or trade booking form please email [email protected]

thanks


----------

